# 200 gallon tank malawi tank setup.



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys,
Here's my 200 gallon african cichlid setup.. Most of these are Peacocks, haps and a few Mbuna. These are pics I took with a crappy Nikon 4600, but I have a friend coming out in a few days who is awesome at taking pics... I'll post more pics this weekend if everything goes through with him coming out.

Right now I think I have about 35 fish in the tank ranging from 3-6 inches.. Let me know what you think.
There are a few pics of individual fish, and a few full tank shots.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lots of colors nice looking setup


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeeze small tank, psh, 200g's is small!?!









the tank looks great, but maybe its just the pics, but that looks less the 200, it looks like a 75 in the pictures. needs more caves

btw, do i spy a frotosa in there. if so, thats not a very good malawi tank, fronts are tangyankian (sp)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks a lot bigger than a 75 gallon to me!

Tibs - The majority of his fish are peacocks and haps. Only a few mbuna. Peacocks and haps are open water fish and don't need the caves. It's only mbuna species that do. More rockwork may actually take away from the fish in the end.


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> Hey guys,
> Here's my 200 gallon african cichlid setup.. Most of these are Peacocks, haps and a few Mbuna. These are pics I took with a crappy Nikon 4600, but I have a friend coming out in a few days who is awesome at taking pics... I'll post more pics this weekend if everything goes through with him coming out.
> 
> Right now I think I have about 35 fish in the tank ranging from 3-6 inches.. Let me know what you think.
> There are a few pics of individual fish, and a few full tank shots.


NICE TANK,LOOKS LIKE 200 2 ME,ANYWAY,WAS THAT BLUE PEACOCK THE LEADER OF YOUR TANK


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah the frontosa is a burundi frontosa.. It my only tanganikan fish in the tank. (as far as i know anyway). Thanks for the compliments. Also, yes its a 200 gallon tank.. 7ft x 2ft x 2ft I believe. Its got overflows in the back corners for the wet/dry trickle filter in the stand.

I guess its hard to tell what the tank size is because there is nothing to give scale... in the 3rd picture there is a 5 gallon bucket at the bottom..that'll give a little scale i guess.

No the blue peacock is not the dominant fish of the tank.. I actually have a few others that are larger and more dominant. I have a hap called a C. Moorii that is very dominant.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Looks a lot bigger than a 75 gallon to me!
> 
> Tibs - The majority of his fish are peacocks and haps. Only a few mbuna. Peacocks and haps are open water fish and don't need the caves. It's only mbuna species that do. More rockwork may actually take away from the fish in the end.


Never knew that, Thanks!

I love how those african tanks look so colorful though, so many bright fish, all right out in the open, and to top that, africans are usually very agro to boot. I wish I could set up a large african tank like that.

Although, if I had a tank like that, I think there would be a few other fish i would keep first.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

not a huge fan of african cichlids, but thet do have great color.







I don't like the white stand


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> not a huge fan of african cichlids, but thet do have great color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like an Oceanic Tank, which theyre reef ready tanks come in colors like that.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Good eye, Tibs..
The tank is an oceanic reef ready tank... its came with overflows in the back to go down to the wet/dry filter in the stand.. I guess some ppl like the color and soem dont...?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> Good eye, Tibs..
> The tank is an oceanic reef ready tank... its came with overflows in the back to go down to the wet/dry filter in the stand.. I guess some ppl like the color and soem dont...?


I personally like it, I like the colors, all oceanic tanks look very good


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

im not an african cichlid person but those look great!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NOt an African Fan, but would LOVE to have a set up like that,
I like how the fact the fish are colorful and out and about...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

not a african fan either lol, but dangg the colors are great!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Im an african fan i like your tank its nice.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for all the responses guys!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i like africans but ur tank is freakin awesome, i wish i had enought money to make a set up like that


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

You know you're doin' something right when everyone who isn't in to africans likes your setup. I'm not in to africans but your setup sure does them justice. The white stand and setup for your tank gives it a really unique look for a tank that large. Nice shots.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Its like a moving painting


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

cool thanks for all of the comments! I'll post the better pics in a new thread sometime this week.


----------

